# General > Pets Corner >  Westie free to good home

## JWM

I have a 4 year old male westie who I unfortunatly have to rehome as I've recently had another child and dont have enough time for him anymore.

He is generally in good health although he does have a heart murmer that has never caused any bother and has the well known westie bad skin which he has medicated shampoo for.  He has been dressed due to the murmer as we thought it unfair for breeding.  Please pm if you are interested in him.

----------


## butterfly

Didnt you think when you took your Westie on that you would have more children?It seems a bit unfair on the poor animal for you to give him away now.Can you not employ a dog walker to give him exercise?At 4yrs old he is bound to pine for the family he knew.Please reconsider,a dog is for life not a parcel to pass around. :Frown:

----------


## balto

> I have a 4 year old male westie who I unfortunatly have to rehome as I've recently had another child and dont have enough time for him anymore.
> 
> He is generally in good health although he does have a heart murmer that has never caused any bother and has the well known westie bad skin which he has medicated shampoo for. He has been dressed due to the murmer as we thought it unfair for breeding. Please pm if you are interested in him.


 this seems really sad, he is only a little dog, surly they dont take up to much time, i have 4 kids the youngetst 1 is only 4 months and we have a collie/staffy cross, and we manage him fine, a pet shouldnt be taken on in a whim them given away, they are members of the family aswell, if you do go thrrough with this then i hope you find him a loving home, where he can live the rest of his life without the risk of being dumped again.

----------


## KCI

A dog walking service is being advertised on the general forum - maybe that would be worth considering?

A pet is part of the family, the same as children.  Surely it's a case of finding a way to make room in your family for your dog, along with your children, rather than trying to get rid of your dog?  Children love animals, so why not involve them in looking after your dog - it would teach them responsibilty as well as giving them the fun of growing up with pets.

----------


## cat

oh dear!!
i wilna judge you on thinking you dont have time,but have you thought this through?
im only saying,as i dont know you or your circumstances,that you might regret it later.i know it can be hard when you have a baby and you are tired and think you will never get back to normal,you will,and you might just relay on your dogie for some much needed 'me time'!!,you know,at night on this nice light nights,leave the kids,with dad or someone and take yourself and your dog a walk?
i made a hasty decision when i had new baby and sold my horse,and i miss her badly,so think it through,and kids do love animals,i think they should all have one,unless the dog isnt too good with them,but if its great with kids then you will manage!
i know lots of new mums that are in pyjamas all day as they have no time,but a dog will get you out and about.none of mine are well trained or anything,i have 3,and they all walk well with the pram,sometimes take the old pony a walk too,do get strange looks then though ::

----------


## binbob

again..it is a difficult one.i think far too manydogs[ and other animals] are just subjects of what one fancies until something else comes along.

i hardly think anyone will take a wee westie with these problems...that is a lot to ask.

if u really wish to part with him,then i do think it would be best to go back to the breeder..............to westie rescue ..............or ultimately do the bravest thing...........put him to sleep.

he is not a parcel to pass along.i read today that balmore is full,with a waiting list .

OR get the kids adopted!!!! :: 

that would be my choice..i prefer my dogs to most kids... :Wink:

----------


## justine

well all have reasons for rehoming animals, but one because you have kids is a bit on the lame side.I rehomed a dog not because i had kids but because he was gonna get himself killed or worse cause an accident, but because a new baby comes along, is not realy a good eason. I have kids and dog, staffie x collie and manage fine with them all. Take the kids with you when you walk the dog. good for all.

Hope the dog gets a good home. ::

----------


## dragonfly

Hope you get your poor wee dog rehomed soon - he deserves somewhere that he will be loved for the rest of his life and where he will not be an inconvenience to be disposed of when the going gets tough

----------


## teenybash

Porr little Westie being put out of the only family he knows. Please think this through as your wee doggy could be such a asset and friend to your children.
think of how you baby will feel when older and learns what happened to a family pet because of his/her arrival.
Please think a little more......baby and doggy walks are wonderful............

----------


## butterfly

Threads like this one breaks my heart.Our canine friends are so loyal to us humans they deserve the same back.As for the skin condition on a Westie ,this can be cured by giving him nothing that a human can eat such as dairy,pasta,bread,bacon,chocolates.If he is kept to a diet that is strictly for dogs his exzema will gradually go away.It's the salt's,preservatives,stabilizers and god knows what else in our foods that can make dogs ill.

----------


## purplelady

I have twice considered rehoming my two dogs in the past yr but cannot do it it is not fair on them and to use a baby as an excuse am sorry but it is wrong x

----------


## JWM

People who arent interested and dont know the whole story should just butt out and keep their opinions to themselves!!!!  This is not a descision that has come very easy and has been made with discussions with vets and people with dog training experience.  The reason we are looking to rehome the dog is because he isn't happy and isn't coping with the arrival of no2 not because we cant be bothered with him!!

As for his skin, do not make judgements that we are making his skin bad.  He has been on every special diet that you can think of I have been at the vet and had neumorus tests done to try to identify causes for it.  He never gets any form of human food!! Sometimes westie bad skin is a form of hayfever on dogs.  If you had a westie and had been speaking to the vets yourself you would be aware of things like this.

You should all be ashamed of yourselfs for judging a situation that you know nothing about!

----------


## butterfly

JWM,on your first post you said you have had another child and dont have enough time for him anymore.
On your second you say the reason you are giving him away is because he is not coping with the new arrival.
Would it not be better to give it more time and see if the dog settles down having gotten used to the new arrival.Maybe patience is needed here for the sake of the dog dont you think.

     For the record i do have a Westie,4yrs old,and i am well aware of the skin conditions that they suffer from.My vet informed me that the main cause of exzema is because of giving the dog human food.He also said he could tell by looking at my dog if i ever gave him human food. Because  of that i have never given him anything but dogfood and his skin is tip top condition.
     Nobody on this thread accused you of making his skin bad.This is the Pet's Corner and there is a lot of dog lovers on here.Most of them have said that they would not give there dogs away no matter what because they are part of the family.That's just how they feel,this is a forum and they expressed that.If your dog is unhappy now,what's he gonna feel like being handed over to a stranger?
      I do hope you find a solution to your problem and if you do give him away i hope he will be happy.

----------


## EDDIE

> I have a 4 year old male westie who I unfortunatly have to rehome as I've recently had another child and dont have enough time for him anymore.
> 
> He is generally in good health although he does have a heart murmer that has never caused any bother and has the well known westie bad skin which he has medicated shampoo for.  He has been dressed due to the murmer as we thought it unfair for breeding.  Please pm if you are interested in him.


How would u feel if your parents rehomed you when u was 4 because they were 2 busy to look after you would u like it.?
And as for what butterfly has said about a dog  being part of the family is 100% correct

----------


## porshiepoo

OMG. I wasn't going to reply to this but I have to cos it gets me so angry that this type of thread ALWAYS provokes this response.

So what are all you supposed animal lovers saying then? That this owner should keep this dog regardless of the fact that they are no longer in a position to do what is right for the dog? He should be left in a house all day without walks? Or even left to wander on his own to get his exercise?
These scenarios would be much better for the interest of the animal than it would to find it a loving caring home that devote the time, energy and money it needs would it?
My question would be, who's the selfish one really - the responsible dog owner who admits the dog needs more than they can now give? Or the people on here who have expressed the opinion that the owner should keep the dog regardless of whether it may suffer in doing so?

It's alright for people to say 'find the time' or 'it's only small, how much time can it take' or 'get a dog walker', but if a person now finds themselves in a position that means they simply cannot do this, then a decision needs to be made on behalf of the one that will suffer - the dog.

Lets all remember here also, the dog is now 4 years old, there's no way that this animal has not made an impact on the hearts of these owners. It will be a terrible loss for them, but if they are prepared to put the animals needs first then who are we to judge? 
There are many many people out there who hoard animals and keep them in dreadful conditions because they cannot bear to part with them but cannot provide for them either. Is that scenario a better life for the dog?

Good luck on finding a home for your dog JWM.

----------


## porshiepoo

> JWM,on your first post you said you have had another child and dont have enough time for him anymore.
> On your second you say the reason you are giving him away is because he is not coping with the new arrival.
> Would it not be better to give it more time and see if the dog settles down having gotten used to the new arrival.Maybe patience is needed here for the sake of the dog dont you think.
> 
>      For the record i do have a Westie,4yrs old,and i am well aware of the skin conditions that they suffer from.My vet informed me that the main cause of exzema is because of giving the dog human food.He also said he could tell by looking at my dog if i ever gave him human food. Because  of that i have never given him anything but dogfood and his skin is tip top condition.
>      Nobody on this thread accused you of making his skin bad.This is the Pet's Corner and there is a lot of dog lovers on here.Most of them have said that they would not give there dogs away no matter what because they are part of the family.That's just how they feel,this is a forum and they expressed that.If your dog is unhappy now,what's he gonna feel like being handed over to a stranger?
>       I do hope you find a solution to your problem and if you do give him away i hope he will be happy.


If the dog is unhappy now it is because there is an imbalance in the pack, not because it feels unloved or pushed out. They are human emotions, do not transfer those onto a pet.
The only way to make this dog "happy" ( a human term. 'Stable' is more a canine term) is to integrate it into a pack that is stable and provides everything a dog needs.
Sitting at home being loved is not enough for a dog, only a human, and to assume that re homing your dog means you must somehow not love it is completely wrong.
It takes more love from a human to admit they cannot do right by a family pet and find someone who can than it does to "just keep it" and ignore the fact that the dog is not getting what it needs and is therefore suffering.

----------


## Blondie

I PM'd you JWM.

----------


## cat

i agree that it takes a lot to admit that you arent able to attend to your pets needs and try and find it a good home, but im sure that the rsponse to this is because the reason given is that because of a new baby the owner doesnt have time.
of course a baby must come first,and i know that this can make an owner feel guilty,and you might just look at the dog and try to imagine what its feeling,and humanise it too much.
but its realy not that difficult to get out of the house with a baby you know!wrap baby up and get a routine,it will do everyone good!
i know people that have kids and honestly cant even manage to do shopping or housework or even get out of their pjs till lunchtime,and i know some days are harder,but some people just need to get on with it instead of using having a baby as an excuse not to manage to do anything!!
by saying that im not having a go as i dont know the owner here,her first post though,did sound like this was the case.
some people are just lazy and cant seem to do anything for themselves though.
an ex friend of mine had a dog that was her life,it was actually a bit OTT,but she had baby and the dog had to go,prob as she went round spraying everything with dettox and she couldnt do that to the dog,her kid always picked up every bug going,so i think having a dog is a healthy thing.

----------


## JWM

Actually I am a parent that is out walking most of the day with my dog the problems that we are having is when we are at home.  I know lots of parents also who are like that but I most certainly am not one of them.  I have always made sure that my dog gets more than adequate exercise.

Unfortunately there are times that you cannot take the dog if your are going shopping or to toddlers and things like that and that is the only time he is left alone.  He has company nearly all day eveyday and when I am at work my parents take the dog as well as the kids so he doesnt feel left out.  he is not a dog that likes to be left alone.

----------


## porshiepoo

What right do any of you have to attack this person the way you have?
This forum is not just about your right to state that you disagree with someone. Yes, there are times that when that kind of response is requested, this is not one of them.
This person has advertised on this forum to re home a much loved family pet. Quite frankly, her reasons for doing so is absolutely none of our business unless one of us is interested in taking the dog.
If you do not require info on the animal with a possibility of being interested in homing it then why say anything at all? Do you think such hurtful comments have helped this family in any way at all? Did anyone ask for advice on opinion as to whether it was cruel to give it away or not?

Perhaps you should all go back to your perfect little pack of dogs and wallow in your profound experience of all matters canine and human and comfort yourself with the fact that you have never and will never make such a hard decision.
The rest of us can all but hope and pray that such wisdom and perfection falls upon our shoulders.

In the meantime, while we all catch up with y'all, stop attacking this person.

----------


## Blondie

I've spoken to JWM and can assure you all that there are good reasons for her to be looking to rehome her dog and it isn't something she is taking lightly.  Its been a very hard decision for her and the dog will not be just packed off to any old home I can assure you.

----------


## binbob

> People who arent interested and dont know the whole story should just butt out and keep their opinions to themselves!!!! This is not a descision that has come very easy and has been made with discussions with vets and people with dog training experience. The reason we are looking to rehome the dog is because he isn't happy and isn't coping with the arrival of no2 not because we cant be bothered with him!!
> 
> As for his skin, do not make judgements that we are making his skin bad. He has been on every special diet that you can think of I have been at the vet and had neumorus tests done to try to identify causes for it. He never gets any form of human food!! Sometimes westie bad skin is a form of hayfever on dogs. If you had a westie and had been speaking to the vets yourself you would be aware of things like this.
> 
> You should all be ashamed of yourselfs for judging a situation that you know nothing about!


 
this forum is for OPINIONS ...and we do know about him..because ,u told us.

if u did not want this sort of reaction,then perhaps u should have advertised privately.i hope he does go to forever home soon.

----------


## binbob

> If the dog is unhappy now it is because there is an imbalance in the pack, not because it feels unloved or pushed out. They are human emotions, do not transfer those onto a pet.
> The only way to make this dog "happy" ( a human term. 'Stable' is more a canine term) is to integrate it into a pack that is stable and provides everything a dog needs.
> Sitting at home being loved is not enough for a dog, only a human, and to assume that re homing your dog means you must somehow not love it is completely wrong.
> It takes more love from a human to admit they cannot do right by a family pet and find someone who can than it does to "just keep it" and ignore the fact that the dog is not getting what it needs and is therefore suffering.


 
can not agree with any of this...sorry..the dog is being pushed away  as the owners simply want rid..too easy.i do hope he gets a loving family..but morally this lady is wrong.as indeed are many others........

----------


## binbob

> Actually I am a parent that is out walking most of the day with my dog the problems that we are having is when we are at home. I know lots of parents also who are like that but I most certainly am not one of them. I have always made sure that my dog gets more than adequate exercise.
> 
> Unfortunately there are times that you cannot take the dog if your are going shopping or to toddlers and things like that and that is the only time he is left alone. He has company nearly all day eveyday and when I am at work my parents take the dog as well as the kids so he doesnt feel left out. he is not a dog that likes to be left alone.


 
his problems seem to grow with every post u make....skin,heart ..anxiety....he needs a new home for sure.

----------


## porshiepoo

> this forum is for OPINIONS ...and we do know about him..because ,u told us.
> 
> if u did not want this sort of reaction,then perhaps u should have advertised privately.i hope he does go to forever home soon.



Seriously Binbob, get a life.  You would know the whole story if only you had bothered to ask real questions instead of going straight in for the attack.

If you feel the need to spout your ignorant opinions then find a thread that really warrants that. This particular thread did not ask for any opinions nor did it warrant it. Someone is simply advertising the fact they need to re home their pet and as this is a community website figured it would be a good place to start.

You may not agree with a persons reasons for re homing an animal but should you feel the need to attack them in this way, start a thread dedicated to it if you must, that way we don't all have to read such drivel.

----------


## binbob

> What right do any of you have to attack this person the way you have?
> This forum is not just about your right to state that you disagree with someone. Yes, there are times that when that kind of response is requested, this is not one of them.
> This person has advertised on this forum to re home a much loved family pet. Quite frankly, her reasons for doing so is absolutely none of our business unless one of us is interested in taking the dog.
> If you do not require info on the animal with a possibility of being interested in homing it then why say anything at all? Do you think such hurtful comments have helped this family in any way at all? Did anyone ask for advice on opinion as to whether it was cruel to give it away or not?
> 
> Perhaps you should all go back to your perfect little pack of dogs and wallow in your profound experience of all matters canine and human and comfort yourself with the fact that you have never and will never make such a hard decision.
> The rest of us can all but hope and pray that such wisdom and perfection falls upon our shoulders.
> 
> In the meantime, while we all catch up with y'all, stop attacking this person.


it must be WONDERFUL to feel so high and mighty.if JWM did not want this sort of reaction,then she should have advertised PRIVATELY.do we now need another area where folk can say..

FED UP OF MY DOG
NEEDS NEW HOME
NEW HOME,NEW BABY,NEW CAR
FORCES THIS
VERY SAD
HE HAS PROBLEMS
PLEASE DO NOT NOT MAKE ANY OPINION OF ME

i could go on,but i will not.REMEMBER ...A DOG IS FOR LIFE.i have even made provisions for my 4 beasties should i die while i still have them.that is the ONLY reason that would mean they would be rehomed. :Wink:

----------


## binbob

> Seriously Binbob, get a life. You would know the whole story if only you had bothered to ask real questions instead of going straight in for the attack.
> 
> If you feel the need to spout your ignorant opinions then find a thread that really warrants that. This particular thread did not ask for any opinions nor did it warrant it. Someone is simply advertising the fact they need to re home their pet and as this is a community website figured it would be a good place to start.
> 
> You may not agree with a persons reasons for re homing an animal but should you feel the need to attack them in this way, start a thread dedicated to it if you must, that way we don't all have to read such drivel.


DRIVEL........u seem quite good urself..is JWM a friend..perhaps????

----------


## unicorn

Maybe a bit off topic here but have you tried you dog on wafcol sensitive salmon and potato, my old boxer had terrible skin issues and I eventually after going round in circles watching her suffer and nobody knowing what to do, email Peter Forsythe pictures and within hours we had our answer as to her allergies. She was originally put on royal canin but I honestly couldn't afford it so I trialed different things slowly and she thrived on wafcol.
A dog with skin issues and children is very hard, all it takes is a dropped bit of food and if they get it before you do the circle is starting again.

----------


## binbob

> Seriously Binbob, get a life. You would know the whole story if only you had bothered to ask real questions instead of going straight in for the attack.
> 
> If you feel the need to spout your ignorant opinions then find a thread that really warrants that. This particular thread did not ask for any opinions nor did it warrant it. Someone is simply advertising the fact they need to re home their pet and as this is a community website figured it would be a good place to start.
> 
> You may not agree with a persons reasons for re homing an animal but should you feel the need to attack them in this way, start a thread dedicated to it if you must, that way we don't all have to read such drivel.


 
i do not wastre my time.........why would i start a stupid thread for no reason.. ::

----------


## porshiepoo

> it must be WONDERFUL to feel so high and mighty.if JWM did not want this sort of reaction,then she should have advertised PRIVATELY.do we now need another area where folk can say..
> 
> FED UP OF MY DOG
> NEEDS NEW HOME
> NEW HOME,NEW BABY,NEW CAR
> FORCES THIS
> VERY SAD
> HE HAS PROBLEMS
> PLEASE DO NOT NOT MAKE ANY OPINION OF ME
> ...



Binbob, just because this forum is for the community it does not mean you have a right to attack people who use it.

So are you saying that if your circumstances changed to the extent where your so called beloved dog would suffer, you would still keep it? Regardless of its suffering? You could turn a blind eye to that could you? Ignore your beloved pets suffering?
And why? Because 'a pet is for life'?  That sentence is all well and good but it was really supposed to concern pets being bought for gifts at birthdays or xmases or on a whim. 
4 years is neither a xmas gift now bored of, or a whim!

I'm sure you and many others really do believe that you should keep a dog regardless of its needs and whether you can continue to provide them, however fortunately for the canine world there are those who can admit that their pet needs more than they are able to provide and can show enough love to that pet to seek a new loving home for it.

----------


## unicorn

I don't think this thread should be a place for squabbles, unless you have experienced any of these problems in a dog, dont judge. They are extremely hard work and stress makes the allergies and heart murmer worse. I spent 9 years working hard with my boxer to give her a comfortable life. If the best thing is a quiet home for this little dog then that is what needs to be done and I applaude the owner for being able to see clearly what their dog needs.

----------


## porshiepoo

> i do not wastre my time.........why would i start a stupid thread for no reason..


Well you send me stupid pm's for no reason so why not??????????
You waste our time having to read your attacks on this forum member just to sift through the constructive answers to the drivel such as yours.

We understand that you do not agree with this persons decision, despite the fact that you do not have the full details of the situation.
We also understand that you would choose to keep your dog regardless of whether it would be suffering and we also understand that this to you, constitutes good, loving and responsible dog ownership.

Now put your toys back in your pram and go play elsewhere so that this forum member (who incidentally I have never met or heard of in my life) may be able to start working out how best to proceed with this awful situation she finds herself in.

Now Shoo, go away, be off.

----------


## justine

have to agree, theres no need to attack a person but the conflicts of reasons have confused a few. reasons for rehoming this dog changed.

maybe others who are considering having a family and a family dog should consider what this entails. As i previously stated in my first post, we all have our reasons for rehoming any animal, and i know as i have taken on a few unwanted animals from orgers without judgement, all i say is families and dogs take up alot of time and if they cant be put together then maybe people should leave out getting a dog.

A pack of dogs, introduce new pups into the pack carefully and slowly. The pups would not leave the den until atleast 3 weeks old and even then they would not meet the other pack members, so in logic it tells us that a dog wont accept a baby just because they are good with others.A dog need boundaries and limitations and a good pack leader, without  either of these the dog will feel pushed down the line, and thats when conflicts start.
As previously said i do hope that you find a deserving home for your dog, but people who are starting out with a family must think ahead and consider time you will have to spend with dogs and kids.

----------


## binbob

> Well you send me stupid pm's for no reason so why not??????????
> You waste our time having to read your attacks on this forum member just to sift through the constructive answers to the drivel such as yours.
> 
> We understand that you do not agree with this persons decision, despite the fact that you do not have the full details of the situation.
> We also understand that you would choose to keep your dog regardless of whether it would be suffering and we also understand that this to you, constitutes good, loving and responsible dog ownership.
> 
> Now put your toys back in your pram and go play elsewhere so that this forum member (who incidentally I have never met or heard of in my life) may be able to start working out how best to proceed with this awful situation she finds herself in.
> 
> Now Shoo, go away, be off.


THANK U SO MUCH..............................................  ...........REMEMBER ...A DOG IS FOR LIFE. ::

----------


## unicorn

I don't see a conflict of reasons at all having owned a dog with these conditions. They do take up extra time in bathing, cleaning etc. I had to bath mine 2 times a week, wash her bed daily otherwise it smelled bad. When she was at her worst I had to clean scabs and open sores daily, wash blood off everywhere as mine lost all her nails and had a chin that looked like a bleeding brain.Getting overexcited and collapsing and wetting herself. Maybe this wee dog is not as bad but it is a lot of extra work and stress and if this can be cut out by giving him a relaxed and peaceful home atmosphere which cannot be offered in a household with little ones then well done to the owner.

----------


## balto

> People who arent interested and dont know the whole story should just butt out and keep their opinions to themselves!!!! This is not a descision that has come very easy and has been made with discussions with vets and people with dog training experience. The reason we are looking to rehome the dog is because he isn't happy and isn't coping with the arrival of no2 not because we cant be bothered with him!!
> 
> As for his skin, do not make judgements that we are making his skin bad. He has been on every special diet that you can think of I have been at the vet and had neumorus tests done to try to identify causes for it. He never gets any form of human food!! Sometimes westie bad skin is a form of hayfever on dogs. If you had a westie and had been speaking to the vets yourself you would be aware of things like this.
> 
> You should all be ashamed of yourselfs for judging a situation that you know nothing about!


 if you dont want peoples opinions, then dont post it on here, there are lots of pet lovers here who are going to give you there thoughts, at most are the same thinking. why in the 1st post you said you didnt have time for him, yet in this one the poor thing isnt coping with your new baby, well have you given him a chance, my dog didnt take to kindly to my 3 year old at the start but we gave him the chance now he is fine.

----------


## justine

> I don't see a conflict of reasons at all having owned a dog with these conditions. They do take up extra time in bathing, cleaning etc. I had to bath mine 2 times a week, wash her bed daily otherwise it smelled bad. When she was at her worst I had to clean scabs and open sores daily, wash blood off everywhere as mine lost all her nails and had a chin that looked like a bleeding brain.Getting overexcited and collapsing and wetting herself. Maybe this wee dog is not as bad but it is a lot of extra work and stress and if this can be cut out by giving him a relaxed and peaceful home atmosphere which cannot be offered in a household with little ones then well done to the owner.


 
I agree that it is a lot of hard work, but then if that was a child that needed that amount of care we would do it no questions asked. Its not the same i hear you shout but to some a dog is a baby and they put that amount of work into keeping their dogs healthy.

I have a disabled rabbit and he lives in my home and he takes more time than the others, but i make time, when my kids have settled then i do what needs to be done. Nails, teeth, bathing, trimming of long fur, i dont find it a challenge, but we as humans are not the same.

Maybe a thread should be started this type of conversation and maybe we dont use the titled thread to disagree with a persons reasons for rehoming.I am the first to admit that i have ahd to rehome a dog for reasons stated in my earlier thread and its not an easy choice, but they are alot who get rid for seemingly no reason.

----------


## unicorn

I would never have rehomed mine as I had the time and when I did not I made the time but I can understand how difficult it is. 
There are many acting like god here and I will say again unless you have been there then do not judge.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Goodness.....goodness...goodness! Whats going on here. Shelley steps away and something arises!  ::  

Anyway. Hope that the dog gets a new home soon, either that or it comes to like baby no2. 

I am on NO side here...but it is hard to have pets and children, i find it easier to consider my OH and son as monkeys, its all animals here then!  ::  

And yes sometimes pets dont like Children. Wee Fintan never liked athrun when we first took him home. It took a few months for Fintan to come around to the idea i had another baby aswell as him. now they get on like 2 peas in a pod! Athrun is the only person (baby) to let pull his tail! Ever!! 

It takes time.

----------


## binbob

> if you dont want peoples opinions, then dont post it on here, there are lots of pet lovers here who are going to give you there thoughts, at most are the same thinking. why in the 1st post you said you didnt have time for him, yet in this one the poor thing isnt coping with your new baby, well have you given him a chance, my dog didnt take to kindly to my 3 year old at the start but we gave him the chance now he is fine.


well said,balto..sense shines through.... :Wink:

----------


## butterfly

Porshiepoo read my post again.Where in my post did you read that i "assume" the dog is unloved? Eh?Where?
  BINBOB,BALTO,KCI,JUSTINE,DRAGONFLY,TEENYBASH,PURPL  ELADY,EDDIE,CAT,UNICORN,and myself have all given sound advice.Are we all wrong,dont think so.JWM stated on her first post she did not have enough time for the dog.On her second post it's because the dog isnt happy with the new arrival.Maybe more care and thought should have been taken by JWM when she worded her post then it might not have looked like the poor animal was being shunted off to another home when the going got tough.You only have to speak to the staff at Balmore to find out how many animals are disposed of in this way because of "changed circumstances" .
        Before i got my Westie i researched the breed and was well aware of the problems that they may bring also talked to the vet.Still got him though with the intention of keeping him for all of his life no matter what problems he may develop.
        Porshiepoo why dont you get off your high horse and stop firing accusations at people who have  responded to JWMs post.What right have you to tell Binbob get a life when he was only responding to a post that was not thought out very well.He has a life and i am sure he is perfectly happy with it.And yes this is a public forum and no one has the right to attack anyone but remember that includes you too! You were very good at "going in for the attack" yourself so maybe you should practice what you preach to others .
       I will not be saying anymore on this subject so feel free to have an arguement with yourself.I have said my piece,END OF!

----------


## binbob

well said..and i am she...and i love my life..most of the time.thanks ,butterfly. :Wink:

----------


## Liz

Crikey I think there is some unnecessary 'nastiness' on this thread.

Those who replied to JWM initially were only concerned for the dog and the reasons given at first were not enough to justify the poor dog being rehomed.

I am well aware that there are many genuine reasons why pets are rehomed and it is often better for them that they are.

However, there are far too many pets being rehomed, put into care etc just because their owners can't be bothered with them any more. Also there are those who get a pet on a 'whim' and do not understand the work involved.

See my post 'Warning. This will make you cry'.

----------


## butterfly

> if you dont want peoples opinions, then dont post it on here, there are lots of pet lovers here who are going to give you there thoughts, at most are the same thinking. why in the 1st post you said you didnt have time for him, yet in this one the poor thing isnt coping with your new baby, well have you given him a chance, my dog didnt take to kindly to my 3 year old at the start but we gave him the chance now he is fine.


Thank goodness for common sense lol!

----------


## butterfly

[quote=Liz;528248]Crikey I think there is some unnecessary 'nastiness' on this thread.

Those who replied to JWM initially were only concerned for the dog and the reasons given at first were not enough to justify the poor dog being rehomed.

Thankyou,you obviously read it the same way we did!

----------


## porshiepoo

You miss the point.
JWM does not have to justify her reason for re homing this dog to anyone on here, nor should she have to accept that in advertising it on here she will be subject to such an attack as was issued almost immediately.

There were many many people who's first reaction was to accuse her of nothing short of not loving her dog enough to keep it. I merely pointed out that she loves her dog enough to re home it when the necessity has arisen.

Should you all need to verbally attack someone who does something that goes so against your principles maybe you should stop and think first.
Do you not think that someone who has owned a dog for 4 years, has medicated it for the time needed, walked it every day, fed it, loved it, intigrated it into a new family etc has not asked herself the very same questions you all have? Do you honestly believe that re homing a dog is that easy?

BinBob, you now appear to be playing the role of a poor, bullied victim. Woe is you, you are so upset that anyone might say the truth to you. But please remember that my pm to you was in response to the rather childish, ignorant and nasty one that you sent me first. Do not dish out  opinions that you are not willing to receive in return.
Opinions are one thing, what has happened here is entirely another.

Butterfly, get over yourself. Yes, you researched the breed, good for you. How do you know that JWM didn't? Have you asked? Have any of you asked? Anything|???
While you were researching this breed what did the handbook say about what to do if your circumstances change to the point that you can no longer care for the dog? Or what to do if in the dogs best interests it would be kinder to rehome it, or in the interests of the child it would be best to re home it? What should you do if you've tried everything for a long time but still the situation is worsening or at least not improving??? And tell me O wise one what should a person do if a childs safety is a concern???
The dogs health problems are not even the issue in this re homing case anyway. JWM has given a quick run down of the personality of the dog and has offered up front to any prospective interest that the dog has a health condition that requires constant medication. Most of us would call that responsible dog ownership!
But you all have decided that this is the main reason for its re homing and lynched the poor woman.
You mention a right to attack! Seriously??? You believe that you have a right to attack?? That says alot more about your personality than it does anything else.

I would have to say again, this thread required no opinion. It's an advert for re homing a dog. If you all feel the need to mull over your opinions of what constitutes responsible dog ownership then start a new thread and go for it.
But what you need to consider is that your attack on JWM and her re homing issue could very well jeopordise this Westie finding the perfect forever home.  
But you just carry on telling yourselves that you're dog lovers and that dogs come first. Say it long enough and loud enough and you might just convince yourselves.

----------


## KCI

Porshiepoo - I was one of the first to reply to this thread.  Are you accusing me of verbally attacking JWM?

I offered a link to another post on the forum, thinking it may help JWM, and that was my only intention.
You are accusing everyone of attacking and lynching JWM, which is a bit unfair, as I don't think that was everyone's intention.
Can I just point out that the very first post did say that JWM did not have time for the dog anymore, which is the part we were replying to. 

On this forum, we see so many threads about rehoming animals, and people who have been involved in animal charities will know how devastating this is.  Some of us just wanted to offer some help/advice/suggestions to see if we could help in any way.  

I think posts like these will always end in a debate, as it is such an emotional subject, so I suppose we should all try to find a way to accept other people's opinions.

Anyway, I hope this works out for the wee dog and for JWM, whatever the outcome.

----------


## Foxy

JWM needs to rehome her dog, she posted it on the org hoping to find a new forever home for it. JWM dosen't need to tell us why she needs to rehome it but she says she has thought long and hard about it and taken advice from professionals such as the vet. I feel there is no need to jump all over JWM as they started this thread to find a home for the dog not to be bullied into keeping it by other people as there are times when folk genuinely need to find a new home for a pet without being made to feel like they are being heartless. I am a pet owner and i don't know JWM but i wish them the best of luck finding it a forever home.

----------


## porshiepoo

> Porshiepoo - I was one of the first to reply to this thread.  Are you accusing me of verbally attacking JWM?
> 
> I offered a link to another post on the forum, thinking it may help JWM, and that was my only intention.
> You are accusing everyone of attacking and lynching JWM, which is a bit unfair, as I don't think that was everyone's intention.
> Can I just point out that the very first post did say that JWM did not have time for the dog anymore, which is the part we were replying to. 
> 
> On this forum, we see so many threads about rehoming animals, and people who have been involved in animal charities will know how devastating this is.  Some of us just wanted to offer some help/advice/suggestions to see if we could help in any way.  
> 
> I think posts like these will always end in a debate, as it is such an emotional subject, so I suppose we should all try to find a way to accept other people's opinions.
> ...



It's the condescending way that you and others have suggested that JWM is trying to "Get Rid" (your words not mine) of their family pet because it's somehow in the way.

Why does advice have to be so negative? Why even give the advice? JWM did not ask for anyones advice or opinion, she simply wanted to look for a loving home for her dog. But the vultures are never very far away and are just ready to pounce of fresh pickings.

You all dish out your harsh opinions on those who choose to re home but one day your nasty opinions will be the direct result of an animal being left in a situation that is not healthy for it and that animal suffering. (Not this particular instance)
Heaven knows how many people have come on here to do what is best for their pet, have received verbal Diarrhoea from forum members and are now struggling with pets as they changed their mind through guilt.
How can any dog lover believe that that is what is best for the dog?

----------


## butterfly

> Porshiepoo - I was one of the first to reply to this thread. Are you accusing me of verbally attacking JWM?
> 
> I offered a link to another post on the forum, thinking it may help JWM, and that was my only intention.
> You are accusing everyone of attacking and lynching JWM, which is a bit unfair, as I don't think that was everyone's intention.
> Can I just point out that the very first post did say that JWM did not have time for the dog anymore, which is the part we were replying to. 
> 
> On this forum, we see so many threads about rehoming animals, and people who have been involved in animal charities will know how devastating this is. Some of us just wanted to offer some help/advice/suggestions to see if we could help in any way. 
> 
> I think posts like these will always end in a debate, as it is such an emotional subject, so I suppose we should all try to find a way to accept other people's opinions.
> ...


  She aint listening to common sense lol!

----------


## KCI

> It's the condescending way that you and others have suggested that JWM is trying to "Get Rid" (your words not mine) of their family pet because it's somehow in the way.
> 
> Why does advice have to be so negative? Why even give the advice? JWM did not ask for anyones advice or opinion, she simply wanted to look for a loving home for her dog. But the vultures are never very far away and are just ready to pounce of fresh pickings.
> 
> You all dish out your harsh opinions on those who choose to re home but one day your nasty opinions will be the direct result of an animal being left in a situation that is not healthy for it and that animal suffering. (Not this particular instance)
> Heaven knows how many people have come on here to do what is best for their pet, have received verbal Diarrhoea from forum members and are now struggling with pets as they changed their mind through guilt.
> How can any dog lover believe that that is what is best for the dog?


 
I don't want to turn this into a huge argument, but in one post you have managed to judge me as condescending, negative, vulture, harsh, and nasty!

JWM - I apologise for caring, and for suggesting the dog walker in case you were not aware of the service - I had only just read it and thought I was being helpful.  I should have known better.

Porshiepoo, you talk about everyone else verbally attacking JWM.  At no point did I do this, and I was not aware that I had given negative advice.  However, I don't think you have been fair in your judgement of me, and calling me 5 different names in one post feels like a personal attack....but of course, I'm sure you wouldn't do that.   ::

----------


## pat

Totally agree with you Foxy - whatever reason somebody decides to do anything is nobody elses business.

Until you personally have walked in that persons shoes and lived their lives - do not judge.

Hope you manage to find a really good home for your westie.

----------


## butterfly

> I don't want to turn this into a huge argument, but in one post you have managed to judge me as condescending, negative, vulture, harsh, and nasty!
> 
> JWM - I apologise for caring, and for suggesting the dog walker in case you were not aware of the service - I had only just read it and thought I was being helpful. I should have known better.
> 
> Porshiepoo, you talk about everyone else verbally attacking JWM. At no point did I do this, and I was not aware that I had given negative advice. However, I don't think you have been fair in your judgement of me, and calling me 5 different names in one post feels like a personal attack....but of course, I'm sure you wouldn't do that.


Dont worry KCI,we all know who is being nasty on this thread and we all know that she is blowing a lot of hot air.Take no heed.

----------


## cuddlepop

> Totally agree with you Foxy - whatever reason somebody decides to do anything is nobody elses business.
> 
> Until you personally have walked in that persons shoes and lived their lives - do not judge.
> 
> Hope you manage to find a really good home for your westie.


My signature in practice.

its impossible to judge someones lifestyle until you are in their shoes. :Grin: 

Well said Pat.

----------


## butterfly

> How would u feel if your parents rehomed you when u was 4 because they were 2 busy to look after you would u like it.?
> And as for what butterfly has said about a dog being part of the family is 100% correct


Thank's.... :Smile:

----------


## cat

the post read that it was due to lack of time because of new baby.the brief part about its health doesnt enter into it,as it sounds like none of it is any problem for the dog.
porshiepoo,iv no idea where you read a brief description of the dogs personality,it certainly wasnt here.even in the 2nd post by the owner it is saying she does walk it and vets and dog trainers think its for the best.
at no time is there a mention of it being a threat to the baby,or of course,surely we would all agree that the dog needs rehomed,but as the add does not say this then are we to asume its ok with kids??
if i had this problem with a dog then it would def be mentioned in my add,i certainly wouldnt leave tht bit out.
a dog should be for life,in an ideal world,and having it for 4 years doesnt mean that then handing it on is then ok,but thats not why this dog needs rehomed,is it?
and porshiepoo,i do think that by thinking that loads of people will read all this on here and feel guilty and be made to keep dogs that they dont want,and these animals will be dreadfully neglected because of us questioning someone is a really ridiculous thing to say.
and it is in the pets corner and not in the adds,and yes it wasnt asking for advice,but the dog lovers on here offered it anyway.i for one thought id only given some advice,as talking from experience id made the wrong decision once.
it wasnt asked for,but i said it from the heart(dont mean to sound melodramatic!!)and i got a S#/##* reply for my appology,so thats about it.
scot adds is a great place for this kind of thing,you get no questions asked,or unwanted advice

----------


## butterfly

Well said Cat.Porshiepoo,who mentioned hand book-not me,you invented that.Child Safety-no one,certainly not the owner either.And to say" the dogs health problems is not even an issue" is really stupid because anyone who takes this dog or shows an interest is in it will want to know about it's health.You also say JWM has "given a quick run down of the personality of the dog".WHERE?There's nowt on here about that either!
     You said "JWM's said her dog "require's constant medication".Again WHERE?None of us have read this!
      "Right to attack"WHERE did i mention this?If anyone has "jeopardised"the rehoming of this dog it's not JWM it's YOU for all your fabricated rubbish you have been spouting.
        There is only one thing you did get right and that's that i and others who have responded to this thread are dog lover's.So you wind your neck in and stop talking rubbish and fabricating things that have just not been said by me or anyone else on this thread.Could it be that this thread has hit a nerve with you because you gave your animals away?If the cap fit's wear it,i am sure it will suit you.Go on now ,shoo,away with you!

----------


## Harray

I did not realise that there was so much viciousness  amongst Org members,  some of you should be ashamed.

Surely if person has been honest enough to  hold hands up and say "I can't cope" and wants dog to be rehomed, then this  is  a much better solution than to either:
(a)  dump dog 
(b)  cause cruelty  by keeping dog and denying it a loving home

Forget the personal  bitterness and think what is best for dog.

----------


## purplelady

Can I ask hoe old the baby is, am asking because if he/she is still young the dog just may not be used to having baby around yet and will just take time just as an older child can x

----------


## Julia

> I did not realise that there was so much viciousness  amongst Org members,  some of you should be ashamed.
> 
> Surely if person has been honest enough to  hold hands up and say "I can't cope" and wants dog to be rehomed, then this  is  a much better solution than to either:
> (a)  dump dog 
> (b)  cause cruelty  by keeping dog and denying it a loving home
> 
> Forget the personal  bitterness and think what is best for dog.


I agree, ultimately JWM is being a responsible pet owner trying to find her westie the best possible home and being up front about his health problems. 

Good luck finding your wee dog a new home, it can't be an easy decision to make.

----------


## carasmam

This is just my tuppence worth, but here goes..

The opening post was badly worded, it came across as new baby in, dog out, I am afraid that is how I and obviously others read it.

Rehoming is a highly emotive subject and Porshipoo did the right thing starting a new thread when this one got heated.

Maybe in future anyone offering a dog for rehoming should just give the breed, sex and age in their post and lock the topic.  Dealing with any serious enquiries by pm or by giving a phone number.

----------


## JWM

Maybe this post was badly worded, but I have not hidden any information with all the reasons for rehoming with anyone that have replied to me.  I simply felt that I didnt need a great big novel to begin with I only wish to discuss our situation with someone that actually cares.  I should of just done as carasmam says, but no matter what was written some people cant see a genuine heartbroken situation and will always jump infor the kill!




> This is just my tuppence worth, but here goes..
> 
> The opening post was badly worded, it came across as new baby in, dog out, I am afraid that is how I and obviously others read it.
> 
> Rehoming is a highly emotive subject and Porshipoo did the right thing starting a new thread when this one got heated.
> 
> Maybe in future anyone offering a dog for rehoming should just give the breed, sex and age in their post and lock the topic. Dealing with any serious enquiries by pm or by giving a phone number.

----------


## porshiepoo

> Well said Cat.Porshiepoo,who mentioned hand book-not me,you invented that.Child Safety-no one,certainly not the owner either.And to say" the dogs health problems is not even an issue" is really stupid because anyone who takes this dog or shows an interest is in it will want to know about it's health.You also say JWM has "given a quick run down of the personality of the dog".WHERE?There's nowt on here about that either!
>      You said "JWM's said her dog "require's constant medication".Again WHERE?None of us have read this!
>       "Right to attack"WHERE did i mention this?If anyone has "jeopardised"the rehoming of this dog it's not JWM it's YOU for all your fabricated rubbish you have been spouting.
>         There is only one thing you did get right and that's that i and others who have responded to this thread are dog lover's.So you wind your neck in and stop talking rubbish and fabricating things that have just not been said by me or anyone else on this thread.Could it be that this thread has hit a nerve with you because you gave your animals away?If the cap fit's wear it,i am sure it will suit you.Go on now ,shoo,away with you!



Hmmmm, it would appear that I owe an apology with regards to my comments on quoting your right to attack.
Having re read the post again I can see that you did in fact not say this at all, quite the opposite in fact. So I do apologise to you for that comment.

The rest of my comments stand however.

I am not suggesting that this Westie is a dog on edge ready to attack any child it comes in sight of, I was simply pointing out that there are many reasons people choose to re home dogs and was asking whether your 'dog for life' attitude meant that dogs should be kept regardless.
Obviously most people would say that if a dog is a danger to a person then re homing is the best option - those people should not then be spouting 'a dog is for life' and making people feel guilty.

Yes I re homed 2 dogs but the reasons were correct at the time and were in the best interests of those 2 dogs. Both dogs are now very happy and contented.
I am not sure as to what cap you are referencing that I should wear? Do we re homers now have our own 're home gang' cap? Does this somehow mark us as unkind to dogs? Should we feel guilty for doing the best by our dogs? Even if those dogs are now happier?
A turn of phrase can be taken many ways.

When I pointed out that the skin condition wasn't even the issue, what I meant was that the skin condition is not even a factor in the owner deciding to re home this dog. Of course prospective new owners need to know of this condition and that is why I applauded JWM for being open and honest about this in her intial post.
Maybe her initial post wasn't detailed enough or was vague as to her reason for re homing, however, I believe the pont is that she does not have to explain herself or her reasons to anyone.
Yes, there were many posts offering possible solutions to the reasons that JWM had put forward but there were many more accusing her of not loving her dog and just wanting to get rid of it. All those are cruel comments to someone already having to make difficult decisions.

----------


## porshiepoo

> This is just my tuppence worth, but here goes..
> 
> The opening post was badly worded, it came across as new baby in, dog out, I am afraid that is how I and obviously others read it.
> 
> Rehoming is a highly emotive subject and Porshipoo did the right thing starting a new thread when this one got heated.
> 
> Maybe in future anyone offering a dog for rehoming should just give the breed, sex and age in their post and lock the topic.  Dealing with any serious enquiries by pm or by giving a phone number.



I think that is the most sensible idea that any of us have managed to come up with on this thread.   :Smile:

----------


## binbob

i am now in full possesion of all the facts.....i will not post any more here.
i publicly apologise to JWM and am willing to help her if that is what she would like me to do.

it is not as simple as having a new baby and wanting rid of the dog.it is very complex  and she is distraught.

i am passionate about dogs and have in the past worked tirelessly for them.

to all who supported me against personal attack,thank u.it was appreciated.
to the one who attacked me..u are on my ignore list forever.
i am now going,no more to be said publicly on this subject.
take care. :Wink:

----------


## porshiepoo

> i am now in full possesion of all the facts.....i will not post any more here.
> i publicly apologise to JWM and am willing to help her if that is what she would like me to do.
> 
> it is not as simple as having a new baby and wanting rid of the dog.it is very complex  and she is distraught.
> 
> i am passionate about dogs and have in the past worked tirelessly for them.
> 
> to all who supported me against personal attack,thank u.it was appreciated.
> to the one who attacked me..u are on my ignore list forever.
> ...


I assume I am the one you are accusing of attacking and since I assume I am on your ignore list I can only say this here, however I'll only say it once as this thread is not the appropriate place.

Finally you claim you are aware of the full facts of this matter. Hoo bloomin ray. It won't take back all the upset and grief your comments may have caused this owner but...............
I'm sorry you feel that I have attacked you. I fail to see where this has happened exactly as I have only responded to your comments and your rather nasty (some would say 'attacking' pm to me.) I completely accept any opinion of me and my comments which is why I never attempt to play a victim when someone responds to them. All I ask is that others do the same.
I accused you and others of attacking JWM and well you did. Many of you who were quick to condemn JWM never bothered to get a full grasp of the facts, you simply waded in on your high horses and accused her of allsorts.
I am not aware of the entire story either but neither do I have to be.
No one who uses this forum has to explain themselves to anyone else on here, accept opinion yes perhaps if the thread warrants it. However, they should not expect to be called uncaring or a bad owner simply because some cannot or do not want to grasp the entire situation.

I hope you find the perfect home for your Westie JWM. You both deserve it.

Take care.

----------


## tilly

Are we not all getting a wee bit judgemental here? Am sure it is a big decision to rehome a dog, must be hard enough without people who know nothing about the situation sticking their oars in!!

----------


## ginajade

I agree with Porshiepoo. Your comments not only put people off posting, but will contribute to animals being dumped or nipped along to the vets. Whatever you feel about this , the person is trying to find a good home for their dog. If they are not coping, surely this is the right thing to do! And as for their reasons, how quick some are to judge. Not coping with a  dog after having another baby is no worse than someone trying to rehome dogs because they are getting divorced! The point here is that a poor westie is looking to be re-homed, not that the person putting up the advert deserves a grilling for what, after all are personal reasons! nor  is just a fine excuse for a slanging match, which almost amounts to bullying.
This is not the first post that has turned like this and it really puts people off the Org.

----------


## hotrod4

What started out as a person wanting to rehome an animal has descended into a slanging match.There are some who think they are whiter than white and feel good throwing stones at people,this in my mind is wrong.At least the person who started the thread was honest and upfront about the animal but it seems some who think they are the orgs vets and honesty police jump all over the person.It seems to be a "pack" mentality and has a very bitter taste in my mouth.Good luck at rehoming the dog with all the negative comments on here it must make it even harder. :: 
"he is without sin should cast the first stone"

----------


## Liz

JWM I also hope you get your wee westie a new home and know this will be heartbreaking for you.

----------


## butterfly

[quote=porshiepoo;528640]Hmmmm, it would appear that I owe an apology with regards to my comments on quoting your right to attack.
Having re read the post again I can see that you did in fact not say this at all, quite the opposite in fact. So I do apologise to you for that comment.

Thankyou for the apology Porshiepoo,I would never attack anyone.Jwm i hope you find a solution to the problem.

----------


## JAWS

> JWM needs to rehome her dog, she posted it on the org hoping to find a new forever home for it. JWM dosen't need to tell us why she needs to rehome it but she says she has thought long and hard about it and taken advice from professionals such as the vet. I feel there is no need to jump all over JWM as they started this thread to find a home for the dog not to be bullied into keeping it by other people as there are times when folk genuinely need to find a new home for a pet without being made to feel like they are being heartless. I am a pet owner and i don't know JWM but i wish them the best of luck finding it a forever home.


Absolutely correct, Foxy. JWM needs to rehome a dog and by posting that information here it is obvious, certainly to me, that the aim is to find the dog a new home. The attitude of tearing her to shreds for doing that could well put somebody in a similar situation of posting such a request here in future. 

Perhaps those criticising her would prefer she avoided their moral indignation by doing what a lot of people do, dump a dog in the middle of nowhere and simply drive off leaving the animal to run frantically trying to catch the car up. 

JWM, why you need to rehome the dog is your business and yours alone and other people should accept that. 

Of course, JWM could always keep the dog until it bites the baby causing it serious injury and end up having to have it put down, perhaps that solution might make some posters more satisfied.  ::

----------

